

Automated FreeBSD panic reporting - cperciva
http://www.daemonology.net/blog/2013-11-06-automated-freebsd-panic-reporting.html

======
erkose
Opt-in, they get the default right!

~~~
cperciva
You need to opt in three times, really: First you need to install the code;
then you need to turn it on; and then when you get an email saying "this is a
panic report, please submit me" you need to forward it to the right place.

